# Can’t view comments on Facebook live video on the mobile app



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have an iPad Pro with the mobile Facebook app on it. I used to be able to view comments of others along with my own when people posted live videos on fb. I know you had to swipe to the left to see comments. Can’t do it anymore. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you swipe any other time and does it work?


----------



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

When I swipe on any live video in the fb app no comments show up. I can comment but I don’t see my comments


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try upgrading the app.


----------



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

I just updated the app. Same problem. I can view on my iPhone. It’s just the fb app on my iPad.


----------

